# Hello, Jessica here from Mississippi



## MississippiGal (Aug 18, 2007)

I have been living in Mississippi all my life. I have been working with and riding horses for about 6 years. I own a miniature palomino gelding. I have ridden many breeds such as Percherons,Thoroughbreds, Paso Finos, and Appys. My favorite breed is the Gypsy Vanner Drum Horse. I ride western...but would loveee to learn english. I think jumping is the most beautiful sport. I have an ad on yardandgroom.com and always up for hire. I am glad to now be a part of HorseForum...don't know why I have never joined before :lol: Looking forward to learning new things..spreading old info..and meeting new friends![/quote]


----------

